# Brock Lesnar Is Happy Again!!! He Is Hunting In Canada!!!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...he lost his belt to Cain!
And he took quite a beating.

But, Mr. Lesnar didn't let this affect his biggest passion: hunting.



> Brock Lesnar resurfaces on the hunting trip to Canada he mentioned before losing the heavyweight title to Cain Velasquez. He's still rocking the full beard and it looks like Brock's scar isn't his only trophy.
> Brock Lesnar takes two monster deer while hunting the Milk River in Alberta. The Badlands yielded two of its finest trophies including a giant whitetail and a mature mule deer to the "baddest man on the planet." Look for a special video of the extreme mule deer hunt in December on Federal Premium's YouTube Channel and the full television show airing in May 2011 on North American Hunter Television.


link: http://www.mmamania.com/2010/12/2/1851746/brock-lesnar-update-recent-pic-showing-how-the-scar-healed



































































Look how happy he is!! :thumb02:
Still has the badass beard! But now he also has a badass scar to go with it!

Enjoy!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhhh.... nothing gets feelings of humiliation out of your system quite like shooting a defenceless animal from range and carrying its head on your back.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Ahhhh.... nothing gets feelings of humiliation out of your system quite like shooting a defenceless animal from range and carrying its head on your back.


I was gonna put a bet, that you will be the first to add a comment Soojooko! 

Brock likes guns!
He likes shooting things. You posted a vid of this, right
So, hunting is perfect for him!

Some deers deserve to be shot (PETA can kiss my a**).

I broke the front spoiler on my car because i ran into one in the middle off the road at 50 mph!

Brock avenged me! :thumb02:

+rep to Brock


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Kind of a funny flip side to Brock when you think about it, its almost like throughout his professional career whether it be his time in the WWE or the UFC he portrays a obnoxious character that's shows a lack of respect to his opponents and thinks the world of himself.

But when you look into the mystery that is his private life, he really is very very humble from what little there is to see there in the public eye, but what we do know is he had a very humble up bringing, he enjoys a simple county life and his privacy. And there is nothing really in any way to indicate that he is flash or obnoxious like his professional character.

He is a very complicated person to figure out is Brock, but I think if he was to show more of his true self and give up his professional character, the real Brock Lesnar could be a very likeable guy.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Those pics reminded me of Bambi. Killing deer is not cool.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Kind of a funny flip side to Brock when you think about it, its almost like throughout his professional career whether it be his time in the WWE or the UFC he portrays a obnoxious character that's shows a lack of respect to his opponents and thinks the world of himself.
> 
> But when you look into the mystery that is his private life, he really is very very humble from what little there is to see there in the public eye, but what we do know is he had a very humble up bringing, he enjoys a simple county life and his privacy. And there is nothing really in any way to indicate that he is flash or obnoxious like his professional character.
> 
> He is a very complicated person to figure out is Brock, but I think if he was to show more of his true self and give up his professional character, the real Brock Lesnar could be a very likeable guy.


yeah but people wouldn't want to really see that like me and dana and brocks fans, we enjoy him being cocky and obnoxious and he brings hype to every card and he has been on the all time highest revenue cards in 3 of the top 5 events.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He has a pretty tasty scar courtesy of Mr Velasquez.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


>


That's just mean. 

PS: i just can't see Mr. Velasquez hunting!
It feels wrong...doesn't add together.

I see Cain more like "the fisherman type".


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

PETA is gonna be all over his ass...


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


>


Is it just me or does Cain look like an elf in this pic? lmao


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, pretty impressive couple bucks.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

And Brock needs to man up and go hunting in Africa:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Mckeever said:


>


Lol nice man, nice.:thumb02:


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

limba said:


> That's just mean.
> 
> PS: i just can't see Mr. Velasquez hunting!
> It feels wrong...doesn't add together.
> ...


:confused03:

So, catching/killing a fish isn't hunting but catching/killing another source of food is? Makes zero sense. It doesn't matter if it's a deer or a cricket. Hunting is hunting.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> And Brock needs to man up and go hunting in Africa:


Cut him a little slack Mck. The way Brock hunts is more manly than you think. 

Where I live, The "great hunters" sit in their trucks on the side of the road drinking liquor and smoking dope until their pack of dogs force a deer to cross the road. Then they step out of the truck, take their shot and get back in before the heat gets out.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Cut him a little slack Mck. The way Brock hunts is more manly than you think.
> 
> Where I live, The "great hunters" sit in their trucks on the side of the road drinking liquor and smoking dope until their pack of dogs force a deer to cross the road. Then they step out of the truck, take their shot and get back in before the heat gets out.


Holy shit that Deer was a savage. That reminded me of Brock/Mir 2.

And lol i was only kidding at the Africa thing, that would be a suicide mission. Any one notice how the guy in the gif is hunting the tiger on top of an Elephant?! Epic gif right there.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dav35 said:


> :confused03:
> 
> So, catching/killing a fish isn't hunting but catching/killing another source of food is? Makes zero sense. It doesn't matter if it's a deer or a cricket. Hunting is hunting.


LMAO!

Hunting =/= Fishing!

Let's be serious!

When you're hunting, you're killing.

When you're fishing...not always!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Those pics reminded me of Bambi. Killing deer is not cool.


Deer are over populated in North America. Their numbers have skyrocketed in the last 100 years because with the spread of suburbs all their natural predators have been eliminated.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait wut, some of you are bashing Brock for killing deer? (or were those just jokes?) It may not be the nicest hobby in the world, but you can complain about it when you stop eating meat.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> And Brock needs to man up and go hunting in Africa:


That left hook in the end looks hilarious. :thumb02:


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

This shows what a real badass Brock are. While other fighters spar and fight this man is acctually killing.

Respect Brock. The only man more badass in UFC is CroCop with his elite military killing training.

Also PETA can go fu** themself. If they like animals so much then why don't they kill sharks?

Sharks also kills other animals. And humans are Animals just as much whenever we like it or not.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Not much "sport" involved in this hunt but impressive none the less.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

swedish_fighter said:


> This shows what a real badass Brock are. While other fighters spar and fight this man is acctually killing.
> 
> Respect Brock. The only man more badass in UFC is CroCop with his elite military killing training.
> 
> ...


This is some of the best reasoning I've ever heard, or is it?

Is it also cool for people to kill eachother then? 

But, back on subject, it's great to see Brock happy and healthy terrorizing some wildlife


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

(sorry Mck - it was India, not Africa - don't hate on me )

The whole video with Awesome Tiger Sound! 2:53-2:56

That tiger RULLZ!!!

Tigers are an endagered species because of humans! Hunting tigers is STUPID!! I don't know if those hunters were hunting tigers or other wildlife, but they entered his territory. They asked for it! 

With deers...it's a bit different!
Hunting deers is legal in many countries/states and it's a way to control the deer population number. I guess.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> (sorry Mck - it was India, not Africa - don't hate on me )
> 
> The whole video with Awesome Tiger Sound! 2:53-2:56
> 
> ...


My bad.

I like where this thread is going. Tigers are fuckin awesome, amazing creatures. More vids of tigers and hunting.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Deer actually kill quite a few people every year by causing automobile accidents.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> This is some of the best reasoning I've ever heard, or is it?
> 
> Is it also cool for people to kill eachother then?


No its (usually) not cool. But people has to eat just like the other animals has to eat.

Without meat we would be eating vegetables and stuff. Brock and people like him is saving us from that madness.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's some ballsy hunting


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Vick gets a lot of heat for dog hunting but Lesnar is praised for deer hunting? I dont get it!

Anyway cant wait to see Lesnar back in the cage.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> Mike Vick gets a lot of heat for dog hunting but Lesnar is praised for deer hunting? I dont get it!
> 
> Anyway cant wait to see Lesnar back in the cage.


Michael Vick got 19 months in prison for forcing dogs to fight and killing underperforming dogs in various cruel and unusual ways. Electricity, drowning, body slams, etc...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Michael Vick got 19 months in prison for forcing dogs to fight and killing underperforming dogs in various cruel and unusual ways.* Electricity, drowning, body slams, etc...*


That is ******* horrible. Evil.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vilify said:


> Mike Vick gets a lot of heat for dog hunting but Lesnar is praised for deer hunting? I dont get it!
> 
> Anyway cant wait to see Lesnar back in the cage.


Dog fighting and hunting are two entirely different things.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

I hunt and i love every minute of it. Killing deer is my passion.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Unless you dont eat any animal products, how can you justify that hunting deer is horrible? The torture of animals is what is cruel, as long as they die fast and humane, that should be the important thing.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i heard that deer are like rats with hooves.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Michael Vick got 19 months in prison for forcing dogs to fight and killing underperforming dogs in various cruel and unusual ways. Electricity, drowning, body slams, etc...


Horrible!
He deserved it!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hunting is a very natural thing; with out it there would be many animals dying off each winter due to lack of forage. We humans have eradicated many of their natural predators from the wild and now they must be managed. Management is done though hunting. Yes many only hunt for sport only taking trophies and such; and thoe are the people most of the city folks know due to the popularity as TV shows and such. But the majority of people hunt for food and to feed their families. Simply cutting out the "Store" middle man; and most of the meat is much healthier for you anyways. That is just my two cents, it seems that most people that are against hunting are Vegetarians; again that is just my take.

To even think of including Michael Vick into this conversation is simply troll bait.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So much fail in this thread.

If you eat meat, stop complaining for one.

Peta should be more concerned with the cows who are stuffed in a 5x6 stall their whole life to produce milk 24/7 by mexican immigrants on the border. Let alone the ones that are bread for slaughter the same way. 

Now hunting certain animals like Lions, and tigers, and elephants is just for trophy, and should be banned worldwide. 

Deer is venison, which most hunters stock their freezers with for the whole years meat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> Mike Vick gets a lot of heat for dog hunting but Lesnar is praised for deer hunting? I dont get it!


http://reason.com/archives/2001/11/21/north-americas-most-dangerous

Deer kill hundreds of people per year. They are by far the deadliest animal on the planet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, some of you are dense...

Nothing wrong with hunting, it is entirely legal as well...

If you have a problem with hunting deer you better be a freaking vegetarian because obviously you have never seen what cattle, chickems or pigs etc go through...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Man, some of you are dense...
> 
> Nothing wrong with hunting, it is entirely legal as well...
> 
> If you have a problem with hunting deer you better be a freaking vegetarian because obviously you have never seen what cattle, chickems or pigs etc go through...


This right here. Animals that are raised to be slaughtered have a much worse life than an animal lucky enough to be born into the wild and brought down by a firearm.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hunting is fine as long as you eat your prey.
Hunting is horrible if you do it for a trophy. Shooting tigers and elephants just for the trophy is disgusting.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> i heard that deer are like rats with hooves.


They are in many places in North America. A few years back they had to get a bunch of hunters to kill all the deer around one of our airports since the damn critters were endangering the airplanes.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome pics, lol at the cain one

i think hunting is cool when you actually plan on eating what you kill

hunting for fun = not very nice

hunting for food = natural laws of this world

when we eat we kill...doesnt matter if its a animal or a plant, in order for you to survive another life must die so killing so you can eat isnt a bad thing, its a necessary and natural thing in our world...life was designed so we have to kill at some point

but killing just for fun? i dont really agree with that


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

> Dog fighting and hunting are two entirely different things.


The end result is the same. You are killing animals for NO reason whatsoever other than your personal amusement. I am aware our government considers one domestic and the other a nuisance but based on my principles they are the same thing ANIMALS.

And For the record I'm no PETA freak. I just dont understand why we are so fond of one type of animal but have zero compassion for the others. Lesnar is a serial deer killer but he's a hero? Mike killed a couple of dogs and it almost ruined his life?? Thats just crazy!

But lets not derail this fine thread of Lesnar. 

I Look forward to seeing the big guy back. :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Other non reasons for killing deer

150 deaths per year
1.5 million car crashes per year
1.5 BILLION DOLLARS IN DAMAGE

per
year

As someone who was in almost *four* of those accidents believe me when I say....kill em all let god sort them out.

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/car-deer-collisions-in-the-united-states.html


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Unless you dont eat any animal products, how can you justify that hunting deer is horrible? The torture of animals is what is cruel, as long as they die fast and humane, that should be the important thing.


BS, killing an animal because you are bored in a ''fast and humane'' manner isnt ok and the important thing

killing an innocent animal to eat is ok, or to defend yourself, to kill a deer just cause you feel like its ''killing time'' is not ok


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Other non reasons for killing deer
> 
> 150 deaths per year
> 1.5 million car crashes per year
> ...


Do you compile the list of dog incidents every year?

?? deaths per year
?? million car crashes per year(ive seen so many dead dogs in the street its not even funny)
?? BILLION DOLLARS IN DAMAGE (I'm sure dog damage is at least 10x this)


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> The end result is the same. *You are killing animals for NO reason whatsoever other than your personal amusement.* I am aware our government considers one domestic and the other a nuisance but based on my principles they are the same thing ANIMALS.
> 
> And For the record I'm no PETA freak. I just dont understand why we are so fond of one type of animal but have zero compassion for the others. Lesnar is a serial deer killer but he's a hero? *Mike killed a couple of dogs and it almost ruined his life?? Thats just crazy!*


Sorry but this post pissed me off, and shows why you're in the red.

Mike Vick tortured, yes tortured those dogs. Buried them alive, electrocuted, hung them until they were dead, beat them with poles, dropped them from hieght. He himself said he couldn't even recall how many dogs he killed. Hunters are lucky to get a few bucks each YEAR...

You make me sick for thinking that's the same as hunting for food. **** off


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

the CDC did a study in 2000 where 238 people killed by dogs over a 24-year period.

http://www.cdc.gov/HomeandRecreationalSafety/images/dogbreeds-a.pdf

So 10 per year....with numbers that low they don't really need to do research on the financial toll.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how sensitive people are to hunting. Maybe I'm desensitized to it because I was raising around hunting and farm life in Alberta.

To set the record straight though, hunters can't legally just go out and kill whatever they want, whenever they want.
Hunters here in Alberta have to apply for tags every year. The province of Alberta devotes studies into each animal that the tags are "awarded" for. They give out a limited amount of tags based on the information that they have compiled for each animal.

The people that kill whatever they want whenever they want are poachers and normally don't have respect for what they are doing to these animals. I do have an issue with these people.

I for one have moose, elk, deer and buffalo meat in my freezer year round. I don't hunt but my family does. I know for a fact that each of the animals that have been killed have been done so according to the tags that have been awarded to my family/friends. None of the meat is wasted and the animals are not tortured. Hunting is a controlled sport/hobby and in my opinion should not be judged as inappropriate.

As far as Brock goes, good to see he's out doing something he's passionate about. I know a lot of people get a lot of relaxation and excitement from going on the hunt.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

box said:


> Sorry but this post pissed me off, and shows why you're in the red.
> 
> Mike Vick tortured, yes tortured those dogs. Buried them alive, electrocuted, hung them until they were dead, beat them with poles, dropped them from hieght. He himself said he couldn't even recall how many dogs he killed. Hunters are lucky to get a few bucks each YEAR...
> 
> You make me sick for thinking that's the same as hunting for food. **** off


The end result is the same whether you torture them or not! and there are many Hunters who torture their pray and watch them die slow. BTW How many Americans hunt for food? Not many at all. bottom line is you either believe in deer hunting or you dont. but dont try to justify it by lying about facts. Lesnar kills deer because he enjoys it and thats fine.(it really is)

I just hate people acting like one animal is more special than the other because the government told them so.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What a fun thread just want to add my .02. I stopped hunting 25 years ago because ... well because I don't enjoy killing.

but some of you are being a little ridiculouse.

peabody whenever my 4&5 year OLds hear of any kind of animal abuse they say "dad it's another Michael vik case"

those who are upset at the cruelty of hunting or (wtf?) comparing it to raising dogs for torture AND DEATH.....

*GET OVER YOURSELF! TAKE A LOOK AT YOUR CHEESE BURGER!*


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

look how tiny the apple in that one pic looks compared to his hand


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> The end result is the same whether you torture them or not! and there are many Hunters who torture their pray and watch them die slow. BTW How many Americans hunt for food? Not many at all. bottom line is you either believe in deer hunting or you dont. but dont try to justify it by lying about facts. Lesnar kills deer because he enjoys it and thats fine.(it really is)
> 
> I just hate people acting like one animal is more special than the other because the government told them so.


Actually, most if not all eat what they hunt (how many hunters do you know?). The only animal they don't eat would be like coyotes (who eat livestock), and huge male bores since they taste like crap, but need to have population control otherwise they will ruin the landscape.

I will never compare legal hunting to what Mick Vick did, you can't give an argument either.

Edit: Using your logic, I could work a 9-5 job, or I could go rob a bank, both have the same outcome of making my money, right?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how sensitive people are to hunting. Maybe I'm desensitized to it because I was raising around hunting and farm life in Alberta.
> 
> To set the record straight though, hunters can't legally just go out and kill whatever they want, whenever they want.
> Hunters here in Alberta have to apply for tags every year. The province of Alberta devotes studies into each animal that the tags are "awarded" for. They give out a limited amount of tags based on the information that they have compiled for each animal.
> ...


i see no problem with killing if you actually eat the meat, i just dont like ppl who kill just for the fun of it, i dont even know if there are hunters who simply kill a deer and leave him there....but to kill just for fun i dont agree with

if you kill a deer but intend on having it for dinner then thats just nature baby:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok everyone. Calm down. This thread has absolutely nothing to do with Michael Vick. Please either get back on topic or the thread will be closed.

No insults or off topic banter or infractions will be handed out.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, whats wrong with hunting? its a way to relax, and believe it or not is legal. brock needs to get his mind off that loss.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> What a fun thread just want to add my .02. I stopped hunting 25 years ago because ... well because I don't enjoy killing.
> 
> but some of you are being a little ridiculouse.
> 
> ...


I've seen a similar video before but slightly more graphic 

My opinion on this matter which I am not going to deviate from is that the killing or torturing of animals for human amusement is tasteless and is the same regardless of what animal it is or who sanctions it. Thats it, I'm done. back to Lesnar and his awesome skills


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't ever get why they think we give a f*** if Matt or Brock go hunting... We get it, their hillbillys lol. It's cool to be a back woods fighter or something. 

PS. Cain is Mexican, and Rich is gonna go back to teaching math, And Crocop is a politic...


----------



## Rocco1016 (Oct 13, 2010)

I always feel bad for the animals being hunted. That's probably just because I'm an animal lover. 

I don't exactly like Lesnar as a fighter but I won't bash him for hunting as long as he's eating the meat. That's his thing.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> I've seen a similar video before but slightly more graphic
> 
> My opinion on this matter which I am not going to deviate from is that the killing or torturing of animals for human amusement is tasteless and is the same regardless of what animal it is or who sanctions it. Thats it, I'm done. back to Lesnar and his awesome skills


Believe me, i'm on your side for protecting animals. I love any and all animals. I just know there has to be a line drawn between food, and like you said pleasure. I'm for hunting for food, anything else, it could be banned for all I care. 

Pleasure hunting is vile, hunting for food is no different to me than driving through the McDonalds drive through.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This just makes me hate Brock that much more. Not because he was hunting, but because he was more successful at it than I was this year. And to all the non-hunters, have you ever even had deer? It's delicious!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sure Brock wrapped that venison steak in bacon and had a feast, lol.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I just saying who really cares what Brock Lesner does on his spare time. Really?

If anything I would like to hear he's in the gym becoming a good fighter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wookie said:


> This just makes me hate Brock that much more. Not because he was hunting, but because he was more successful at it than I was this year. And to all the non-hunters, have you ever even had deer? It's delicious!


I made it through more than one hard winter when I was young and dumb because of the deer in the freezer and I wouldn't care if I never tasted it again.

Unless it's tenderloin fried to perfection with eggs over/easy and just a drop of Worcestershire sauce.raise01:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

box said:


> I'm sure Brock wrapped that venison steak in bacon and had a feast, lol.





oldfan said:


> I made it through more than one hard winter when I was young and dumb because of the deer in the freezer and I wouldn't care if I never tasted it again.
> 
> Unless it's tenderloin fried to perfection with eggs over/easy and just a drop of Worcestershire sauce.raise01:


you guys are douches because of your posts i had to step away for a sec and grab a burger (well done). not cool guys:thumb02:


----------



## Rocco1016 (Oct 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I made it through more than one hard winter when I was young and dumb because of the deer in the freezer and I wouldn't care if I never tasted it again.
> 
> Unless it's tenderloin fried to perfection with eggs over/easy and just a drop of Worcestershire sauce.raise01:


I've never had deer, nor is it something I would normally try....but the way you describe sounds mouth watering, LOL.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rocco1016 said:


> I've never had deer, nor is it something I would normally try....but the way you describe sounds mouth watering, LOL.


Don't believe that crap for a second Last time I cooked deer it made my house smell like fishsticks and I couldn't eat the stuff in hamburger helper. I'm sure guys raised on it do love it but it's just not my taste. Ribeye or Filet for me please.

As far as wrapping a loin in bacon, I'll take the bacon and you can have the venison:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Don't believe that crap for a second Last time I cooked deer it made my house smell like fishsticks and I couldn't eat the stuff in hamburger helper. I'm sure guys raised on it do love it but it's just not my taste. Ribeye or Filet for me please.
> 
> As far as wrapping a loin in bacon, I'll take the bacon and you can have the venison:thumb02:


I agree that not all deer tastes great. It largely depends on what the deer ate wether it will be gamey tasting. I've found that deer in close proximity to farmland usually taste the best.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If everyone got their meat this way, we would be a lot better off. 

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SJ said:


> If everyone got their meat this way, we would be a lot better off.
> 
> Thanks for the photos!


Except we would all be starving and majority of animals would be extinct...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Don't believe that crap for a second Last time I cooked deer it made my house smell like fishsticks and I couldn't eat the stuff in hamburger helper. I'm sure guys raised on it do love it but it's just not my taste. Ribeye or Filet for me please.
> 
> As far as wrapping a loin in bacon, I'll take the bacon and you can have the venison:thumb02:


I was saying *I do not* like deer meat.

except the tenderloin (small piece of back meat) which I would not let a greasy piece of bacon into the same room with.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Wookie said:


> I agree that not all deer tastes great. It largely depends on what the deer ate wether it will be gamey tasting. I've found that deer in close proximity to farmland usually taste the best.


The meat I got was from a rack hunter and was probably from some old grizzly buck during rut. I poke fun at the guy by saying the deer must have been pissing in his whiskers.

Good thing about KS is the miles of farmland so we have the biggest deer Seen a buck from Louisiana and it was about Doberman Pincher sized:laugh:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I was saying *I do not* like deer meat.
> 
> except the tenderloin (small piece of back meat) which I would not let a greasy piece of bacon into the same room with.


It wasn't directed at you oldfan. I saw where you said you wouldn't care if you ever had it again. I've had deer that was tasty but not for a while. 

I thought everyone loved bacon though


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Except we would all be starving and majority of animals would be extinct...


How is it possible for animals to be extinct while we're starving? Wouldn't animals rule the earth if we couldn't kill them to eat them?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> The meat I got was from a rack hunter and was probably from some old grizzly buck during rut. I poke fun at the guy by saying the deer must have been pissing in his whiskers.
> 
> Good thing about KS is the miles of farmland so we have the biggest deer Seen a buck from Louisiana and it was about Doberman Pincher sized:laugh:


Deer get pretty big here too. Down south they just look like they are minature, I feel for those poor hunters. Probably have to kill twice as many.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> How is it possible for animals to be extinct while we're starving? Wouldn't animals rule the earth if we couldn't kill them to eat them?


I think he's smoked himself stupid.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> I was gonna put a bet, that you will be the first to add a comment Soojooko!
> 
> Brock likes guns!
> He likes shooting things. You posted a vid of this, right
> ...


Lolz...twisted...but funny. We were once on a road trip blazing up. Half way through the driver swerved on the highway. We were like "what happened." Apparently he "thought" he saw a bear or a deer run across...lolz. So in some ways I can understand...hah...hah.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think what he meant was if everyone hunted for their food, the reproduction rate in the wild wouldn't be able to keep up with everyone getting their food that way. That's why we have to have cattle farms to produce enough meat for everyone. Maybe I misunderstood his post as well, but anyway.


----------



## ahartleyvu (Aug 18, 2010)

PETA? Seriously? If people didn't deer hunt, they would overpopulate (which they are where i'm from) and eventually die from starvation and disease. Plus you would have even more car accidents, etc.

As for deer meat, it can have a weird taste to it, but its not that bad IMO. If you cook and prepare it right, its pretty good. You have to let it hang so the blood gets out of the meat... and marinating it always seems to make it taste really good.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wookie said:


> I think he's smoked himself stupid.


A worthy goal for anyone (like me) who has spent the day following this thread:smoke01:


----------



## Rocco1016 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok....back to Brock. 

I think the people that hate him as a fighter are the same people that are bashing him for hunting. Who agrees that his professional life and personal life should be criticized separately? He comes off as an arrogant douche as a fighter but who knows how he is in his personal life.

And....I'm not defending him by any means. In fact, I was glad to see him go down!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> How is it possible for animals to be extinct while we're starving? Wouldn't animals rule the earth if we couldn't kill them to eat them?


Huh? He was saying the world would be a better place if people got their meat from hunting...

There isn't enough natural meat available for this and it would lead to the extinction of most animals leading to human starvation... Make sense to you now? 

Domestication and farming of animals is what makes the worlds large human population possible. What makes it possible to provide meat this way is the marketplace(supply and demand) controlling the price of meat regulating how much people eat.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Suddenly every MMA fan becomes a vegetarian overnight when discussing Brock. :sarcastic09:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol @ camo outfit with bright orange high vis hat n jacket. That deer never seen him comin.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Rocco1016 said:


> Ok....back to Brock.
> 
> I think the people that hate him as a fighter are the same people that are bashing him for hunting. Who agrees that his professional life and personal life should be criticized separately? He comes off as an arrogant douche as a fighter but who knows how he is in his personal life.
> 
> And....I'm not defending him by any means. In fact, I was glad to see him go down!


not true, i bashed hunting (as a sport not as an actual way of getting meals) but i am a brock fan:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

pipe said:


> Lol @ camo outfit with bright orange high vis hat n jacket. That deer never seen him comin.


Deer actually have a limited color range similar to what color blindness in humans is considered to be. Orange and green are close enough in the color spectrum that it doesn't make a huge difference.

High visibility clothing, although not required in Alberta like some other regions, is a big part of safety while hunting.

And considering the clothing is sponsored(as visible on toque) his hole hunting trip is probably paid for...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Huh? He was saying the world would be a better place if people got their meat from hunting...
> 
> There isn't enough natural meat available for this and it would lead to the extinction of most animals leading to human starvation... Make sense to you now?
> 
> Domestication and farming of animals is what makes the worlds large human population possible. What makes it possible to provide meat this way is the marketplace(supply and demand) controlling the price of meat regulating how much people eat.


[smart ass]
Extinction isn't what happens usually in these situations. It's actually highly unlikely that a predator causes his prey to die out. Sure, the population of humans would decrease and at the same rate the population of "wild meat" would increase. Then we would hunt them again and the numbers would decrease which would lead to our numbers decreasing. It's one of these circle kind of things. 
[/smart ass]


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

vilify said:


> Mike Vick gets a lot of heat for dog hunting but Lesnar is praised for deer hunting? I dont get it!
> 
> Anyway cant wait to see Lesnar back in the cage.


This might be a little too complicated for you but here it goes.

Vick: TORTURED domesticated animals, trained them to KILL each other in an illegal fight to the DEATH.

Brock: Engaged in a LEGAL hunt that resulted in the instant death of an overpopulated WILD ANIMAL (food source).

Your hamburger, chicken and steaks also come from animals who were KILLED and no more humanly than the deer Lesnar shot.

Some of you bleeding heart idiots must really live sheltered lives.

I don’t hunt but I do participate in high powered rifle match competitions.
Not a Brock fan but I have come to admire his no BS attitude when it comes to his personal life.

I challenge anyone here to trek 8 miles in the snow with pack, rifle, ammo, etc, shoot a potential moving target at 300m then gut and pack your kill out on foot.
Good luck kids.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

About the Michael Vick incident. First off he paid his debt to society and secondly being a football junkie there have been lots of players who have done worse things and haven't gotten half the shit Vick has. I used to hate Vick because he got all this praise in Atlanta for being a trash QB (he's better now at the position). Like 2 years ago Donte Stallworth got drunk and killed somebody while getting behind the wheel of a car and got convicted of vehicular homicide, I dont see MADD banging down his door for what imo is a far worse crime than what Vick did. Also I truthfully don't think Vick had all that much to do with the actual dogfighting ring. His house was in Virginia when the hell do people think he has the time to fly home to Virginia to torture dogs during an NFL season. "I'm sorry coach I cant practice today I have to go home and fight dogs to make pennies compared to what my contract and endorsements make for me" His boys probably called him and said "yo we have an opportunity to make this money can we use you house for this?" Vick probably responded "Yeah i dont give a shit I'm never there anyway." Now because it's his home he's responsible but I highly doubt he had barely any first hand involvement.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Suddenly every MMA fan becomes a vegetarian overnight when discussing Brock. :sarcastic09:


LOL!!!

Damn...i started this thread, because of Brock.
I thought some MMA fans would like it know what he has been up to lately, considering the fact he has been missing from the picture and media talk since losing to Cain.

And it just happens that Brock went to his normal life and one of his hobbies, something that relaxes him and makes him forget, at least for a while, about fighting, cameras and media exposure.

Now, i am no animal hater, i don't support poachers or those who hunt/kill endangered species like: lions, bears, tigers, cougars and other species. Also i don't support those who kill an animal just to cut its horns off and put them on a wall.

But, i am a bit amazed to see how many posters consider Brock's hunting something so bad.
The "deer" has become all of a sudden, the Earth's most beloved animal ?! Comm'on!!! This isn't *BAMBI* we are talking about, it's a deer in wilderness. 
*Firstly*: Brock had somekind of authorisation to shoot it! Hunting is considered a sport in certain situations accordind to the dictionary.
*Secondly*: I am convinced he and his fellow hunter friends made a nice dinner out of that deer. YEEES!!! Some people actually eat deer meat! What do you know...:sarcastic12:
*Thirdly*: If Brock wouldn't have killed it, maybe a pack of wolves would have...i don't know

I think some people just got too sensitive about this.

Let's all stop eating meat. Let's stop growing and killing chickens, cows, pigs and other animals. 
Starting tomorrow let's all become vegetarians. But what do you know!? That would mean we would have to grow a lot of vegetables, corn, fruits and s**t! That means competing with all the herbivores for territories where to grow all that food. And they would starve to death, because humans win!

BTW: i've watched FOOD INC...that hurt my eyes and my stomach. Talk about being cruel to animals...

And if you wanna talk about animal cruelty...Here's one that is called a tradition - BULL FIGHTING!!! THAT'S DISGUSTING!!! IT SICKENS ME! :angry01: :angry01: They drug the bull and then stab him so that one f****n p***y can kill it and be a hero for all the b****s to admire him!!!
That's animal cruelty, not this!

Or that festival in Denmark. The one where they kill/slaughter tenths/hundreths ow whales and dolphins! 
That is just Horrible for me!
Maybe Budhisten can tell us more about it. Not attacking him or anything, but he is from Denmark and maybe he can explain what the deal is...


















Can't even see the freakin water, it's red!!!

Shooting a deer is cruel. Give me a break!!!

PS: At least that deer died instantly! And it was eaten by Brock. Maybe Overeem joined Brock for that dinner. Who knows! That man could eat one by himself! 

Have a nice one!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> Also I truthfully don't think Vick had all that much to do with the actual dogfighting ring. His house was in Virginia when the hell do people think he has the time to fly home to Virginia to torture dogs during an NFL season. "I'm sorry coach I cant practice today I have to go home and fight dogs to make pennies compared to what my contract and endorsements make for me" His boys probably called him and said "yo we have an opportunity to make this money can we use you house for this?" Vick probably responded "Yeah i dont give a shit I'm never there anyway." Now because it's his home he's responsible but I highly doubt he had barely any first hand involvement.


Please know the facts first. Vick did a show on BET explaining what happened. He gave a tour of his dog pens, fighting ring, even the tree where they hung the dogs. He explained the way he would walk the dogs up the stairs to fight, and where they had a separate building for injured/dying dogs to die. So, there's the facts. Football does have an entire off season you know.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

box said:


> Please know the facts first. Vick did a show on BET explaining what happened. He gave a tour of his dog pens, fighting ring, even the tree where they hung the dogs. He explained the way he would walk the dogs up the stairs to fight, and where they had a separate building for injured/dying dogs to die. So, there's the facts. Football does have an entire off season you know.


What you just explained about that show is that Michael knows his own property which doesnt disprove anything I stated. Do I believe Michael knew what was going on? Yes, do I believe he personally orchestrated and did everything like is believed by most? Nope. Also NFL offseason is not very long a few months if you count OTA's, mini camp's and training camp's. I didn't say Michael was 100% innocent I said I believed his first hand involvement was minimal and alot less than what most believe.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

/facepalm

So him showing the exact leash HE said HE used to walk the dogs up the stairs, and where HE said HE hung the dogs and killed them? I guess HE was lying to us to make himself seem worse ?? Jesus, you must love the guy or something to be this blind.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

box said:


> /facepalm
> 
> So him showing the exact leash HE said HE used to walk the dogs up the stairs, and where HE said HE hung the dogs and killed them? I guess HE was lying to us to make himself seem worse ?? Jesus, you must love the guy or something to be this blind.


Not really in fact I used to despise him but the persecution against him made me feel kinda bad for him. Like I said I have doubts about the depth of his involvement, you don't and that's fine. Some people think Vick is Satan but I don't, he fucked up and paid dearly for it.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

That first buck is pretty impressive whitetail. The 2nd is a mule deer.

All you bunny huggers and PETA sympathizers have no Idea what hunters do for wild life. Aside from hunting, hunters spend more money on wildlife conservation and the overall health of the heards that we hunt. The Grizzily was almost extinct at one time as well as the American Bison and many other North American Game species.

A perfect example is the Elk that are now in PA and Kentucky. You can believe that PETA had nothing to do with that but almost all the funding came from hunters. 

PETA can suck my ass and so can all u anti hunters who are haters. You don't have a clue and instead of being informed you just bash.....Go ahead and neg rep me.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> Not really in fact I used to despise him but the persecution against him made me feel kinda bad for him. Like I said I have doubts about the depth of his involvement, you don't and that's fine. Some people think Vick is Satan but I don't, he fucked up and paid dearly for it.


I hear ya. I just have a soft spot for things like this, so I get all worked up. 

Sorry to any mods for keeping the offtopic going, I got it out of my system now :sarcastic10:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about hunting but to my knowledge everything Brock did was 100% pure sport, so I don't see what the big deal is here. If he was killing animals because he wanted to make a profit or because he's a sadist then fine he deserves heat but it seems all he's doing is for sport ( which in certain area's across America is accepted as sport) and to my knowledge he has been hunting a long time. The whale/dolphin thing is just disgusting.


@Box, my biggest beef isn't necessarily the persecution against Vick but the lack of the same vigorous persecution against athletes who do equal or more haneous crimes, like the Donte Stallowrth incident I mentioned.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kodiac26170 said:


> That first buck is pretty impressive whitetail. The 2nd is a mule deer.
> 
> All you bunny huggers and PETA sympathizers have no Idea what hunters do for wild life. Aside from hunting, hunters spend more money on wildlife conservation and the overall health of the heards that we hunt. The Grizzily was almost extinct at one time as well as the American Bison and many other North American Game species.
> 
> ...


I can't say i know everything PETA does, but they can go save the rabbits and lab rats and tell Jennifer Lopez to stop crying whenever a news about a hurt worm is on TV.

I know for a fact that most hunters are contributing on preserving wildlife. It's the same here in Romania.



streetpunk08 said:


> so I don't see what the big deal is here. If he was killing animals because he wanted to make a profit or because he's a sadist then fine he deserves heat but it seems all he's doing is for sport ( which in certain area's across America is accepted as sport) and to my knowledge he has been hunting a long time.


Yup.



streetpunk08 said:


> The whale/dolphin thing is just disgusting.


Totally agree.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Those pics reminded me of Bambi. Killing deer is not cool.


This ...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well we are going way off topic but what happened with Stallworth was more tragic than evil. Stallworth didn't know he was drunk (he thought he slept it off) and wasn't going to be charged till his blood test came back. Plus the guy was jaywalking on a highway which is one of the worst and dangerous things you can do.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Animals kill other animals brutally. We are animals. No problem here.

I'm sure the deer suffered much less pain that it would've if it were eaten alive by a predator.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Leed said:


> Wait wut, some of you are bashing Brock for killing deer? (or were those just jokes?) It may not be the nicest hobby in the world, but you can complain about it when you stop eating meat.


Very good point sir!



leifdawg said:


> Deer actually kill quite a few people every year by causing automobile accidents.


Or is it the cars causing the accidents? 


THINK about it bro! :confused02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, 105 replies to some hunting photos? 

But, as some people have previously mentioned I'm all for hunting, it's a cool hobby and a nice outlet for some people (Brock included).
What I do not support is the illegal hunting of wildlife on the brink of extinction (Tigers, rhinos, elephants and so on, that crap isn't cool. No way


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I kinda always thought Brock would hunt with an axe and a long sword. Glad to see he's happy though!


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

box said:


> Believe me, i'm on your side for protecting animals. I love any and all animals. I just know there has to be a line drawn between food, and like you said pleasure. I'm for hunting for food, anything else, it could be banned for all I care.
> 
> Pleasure hunting is vile, hunting for food is no different to me than driving through the McDonalds drive through.


yup i second this.. its also good to have hunting skills, because you never know whats gonna happen in this world. But im against hunting for pleasure/sport.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

I think that hunting deer, squirrel, rabbit, etc. and then using the meat is a beautiful thing. I do disagree with the large scale butchering plants where animals spend their entire life in their own feces packed in with each other to the point where they can't freely roam around. I think there is a very obvious moral distinction between the two.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

RKiller said:


> I think that hunting deer, squirrel, rabbit, etc. and then using the meat is a beautiful thing. I do disagree with the large scale butchering plants where animals spend their entire life in their own feces packed in with each other to the point where they can't freely roam around. I think there is a very obvious moral distinction between the two.


yeah man i respect ppl who hunt their own food...i think its much better than mcdonalds, the way normal ppl eat meat the animals suffer so much

hunting the animal suffers 1 sec...i wish i could hunt for food...maybe when im rich enough i will:thumbsup:


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

my god brock ...go find someone to punch you in the face ...

then FIND a decent camp


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep we have some nice animals to shoot in Canada. Looks like Brock had fun. Looking forward to seeing him fight again.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Nothing like killing animals to get your spirits up.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

pipe said:


> Lol @ camo outfit with bright orange high vis hat n jacket. That deer never seen him comin.


Wow- you showed your intelligence on that one.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> And Brock needs to man up and go hunting in Africa:


Tigers are from Asia and India, there are no Tigers in Africa.

Although a Lion would do the exact same thing and African Elephants are much larger. 

I would love to get some footage of Brock wrestling a Rhino or a Hippo. Even a Wildebeast would be some entertainment.


----------

